# Oil change disaster



## colleenpsy (Mar 27, 2014)

Tuesday morning, my engine light comes on. I go into Hood Chevrolet in Covington LA and I'm told that my valve cover is the reason that my engine light came on. They change out my oil (since it was due) AND the cover valve and everything is set, or at least I thought.

Well 30 minutes later on my way home, my car advises me that my engine is overheating and to pull over. I pull over and immediately shut the engine off. After inspecting the ground, I noticed a pink liquid coming from my car. I was told that it was coolant. Great. Ok, deep breaths. 

I then called Chevrolet 10 minutes to closing and they got me a towing truck and rent a car, no questions asked. Ok awesome. 

Well this morning(Thursday) I get a call and they tell me that "ironically" my water pump went out on my car and that my engine is fine. That smoke coming from under my hood is "no big deal" and that they will be paying for everything because of my warranty. Really? I was told when I went in on Tuesday my major warranty was expired. So if I just have a parts warranty, wouldn't I be covering the labor expense?? Why so nice? 

Something just doesn't sound right. I leave the dealership and then suddenly the water pump goes out? Slightly possible? Yes. Buying it? NO!! So any advice?? suggestions?? I am NOT going to be held accountable for a car the dealership may have caused damage to. I work hard for every penny I have and the whole reason for getting a new car was for the security and reliant transportation for my daughter and I. I'm ASSUMING the next step is to take it to my personal mechanic to look at. 

Very disappointed. :-(


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Water pump is covered under the Power Train warranty (5y/100k miles)
The water pump is notorious on these cars.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

What is the year and mileage on the vehicle, and which trim (LS, LT, ECO, Diesel) is it?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Your car comes with a 3year/36K mile bumper to bumper warranty which covers everything. Once your beyond that you still have the 5year/100K powertrain warranty. Everything that is covered by the powertrain warrenty is clearly written out on the website below. 

Chevy Warranty Information | Owners | Chevrolet


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I've had major failures right after a service, so it can happen. It probably happens more than people want to admit, but as Dragonsys pointed out the water pumps in these cars tend to fail and are covered under the 5 year/100,000 mile powertrain warranty.


----------



## CW_ (Jan 31, 2013)

Just curious, did anyone ever figure out what was up with all the bad water pumps? Just a bad manufacturing lot, or an actual design flaw? Mine just got replaced, I could look up the GM part number on the service invoice if anyone's curious if they're using a newer part now.


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

This is why I stopped working on friends cars, unless they are enthusiasts. 

Do a brake job, alternator fails two weeks later and they blame you. 

OP, do you really think your dealer is that desperate for a cheap warranty job? 

Also, if they were, why wouldn't they just claim the water pump was leaking when they already had the car apart? They didn't need it to fail in your possession for the claim with GM....and they would have made the same money in less time if they fraudulently reported it when they had the car. 

Sorry OP, but there was no thought prior to this thread.


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

Hoon said:


> This is why I stopped working on friends cars, unless they are enthusiasts.
> 
> Do a brake job, alternator fails two weeks later and they blame you.


Welcome to my world. Yesterday we replaced a wiper motor on a 2006 HHR and now the rear liftgate won't stay up. Of course we broke that on purpose so I could buy the customer some new struts.

There is a GM technician forum that has a thread dedicated to this called "ever since you replaced my ...." Best one I read in there was "Ever since you fixed the vibration in my engine, my wife is pregnant" :th_coolio:


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

We've heard that GM is on a third design for the water pump.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi colleenpsy,

I’m sorry to hear of this concern and I can understand your disappointment. I will be glad to reach out to your dealership on your behalf regarding this concern. Please send a private message with your full name, contact information, VIN, current mileage, and involved dealership if my assistance is needed. Thank you.

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Yep, stuff breaks after servicing something else sometimes. Not often, but it does happen. And, waterpumps are a known issue with the LT/LTZ/Eco. 

At least it was fixed under powertrain warranty.


----------



## Erastimus (Feb 9, 2012)

How many miles on the car? How many miles on the oil when the check engine light came on? Where was your temperature gauge when the light came on? Normal? Had you been doing a weekly under hood fluids check and walk around check? My hypothesis is that your oil had gotten really low and that the leak may have been at one of the cam covers. (They are not valve covers on an overhead cam engine.) Had you noticed any oil on the ground where you normally park you car in the weeks prior to your Armageddon? Did you ask the mechanic how many quarts of oil came out when he removed the drain plug? Don't bother!! They just pull the plug and then raise up the catch can funnel and could care less how much oil came out. They start their "free complimentary 26 point inspection" while the oil is draining. I believe that if my hypothesis is true, you were running your engine extra hot for some time prior to the Check Engine Light popping on and that therefore you have severely stressed your engine and that multiple failures will now begin. You've already had the first one - the water pump seal. Best check your oil at least once a week to make sure it hasn't turned "coffee with milk" color. This indicates a head gasket failure which is sure to come if my hypothesis is correct.


----------



## CW_ (Jan 31, 2013)

Just looked at the service order where my water pump was replaced - the part number used was 55587345, and 55568033 for the gasket.


----------

